# Our puppy choice



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Today the puppies are 7 weeks, and there are two puppies we narrowed the choice down (with the help from Randy -- our breeder): one is plush and the other stock. Coloring for both is very similar -- so it's easy to confuse but one's coat is flush and his face is darker...

Randy said the plush puppy has the best nerves -- he is very calm, happy and confident. His tail wags and he licks you everytime you pick him up! He is a teddy bear, and likes sleeping by himself, he is very friendly to other big dogs .. He is happy to be asleep in your arms, but he is not overly excited or demanding your attention .. He is very laid back!

The other puppy is very outgoing and runs to you for loves and kisses and has been since he was 5 weeks -- every week we come! He has the most incredible focus and looks you in the eye drinking in your face!

Here are their pictures!

Plush puppy resting:









Plush puppy with the bee:









Plush puppy looking:









Stock puppy:









Stock puppy sideways:









We have them both "on hold" pending Randy's evaluation next Saturday and will go with Randy's recommendation. 

We are though leaning towards the plush puppy (the one Randy said with the strongest nerves), but we love the other one as well! 

Would love to hear your thoughts!

We cannot wait!

Tanya


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well they are just absolutely adorable! both of 'em!!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I would say- if you want a working dog go with the stock puppy but if you want a pet go with the plush puppy.
But really-
You are in a NO LOSE situation.








They are both lovely and I would love to hug on either of them!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm voting for myself, gia, tilden and even our cat - *PLUSH!!!!!*


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I vote for plush... but then my long coat, Boss, looked very much like plush puppy and the description fits also. He liked to sleep by himself by the water dish instead of with his littermates and I was not sure what that meant? Now at home with us he is a big tag and gets up on the bed to tuck us in every night and then settles down to sleep beside the bed. A new puppy is the most exciting thing - congrats!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If it was me I would choose the plush, it sounds like he has a really good temperament from the description.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd go for the stock... but I have a taste for the craziest


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

my vote is for the plush. But i am a softie for them plush coats since i have one myself. Kahn is a long hair stock coat and he is super laid back and has been VERY easy to train. He is now 2 and a half years later my 85 lb cuddle bear. He is very aware of his surroundings and is confident and protective of his house and family. Sounds very similiar to what your breeder is saying. Our second shepherd is a lil female sable stock coat 15 weeks old.. and she is a BALL of ENERGY.. go go go all the time gets pretty distracted when it comes to training but still is attentive. Soo the opposite of my boy but we were up for the challenge.. they are like day and night but the decision is yours. Good luck! keep us posted


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you, all you wonderful people!

Greatly enjoyed reading each and every post!

Please keep them coming! They will help us survive (and enjoy) the next 6 days : )

We are all ready -- down to poop bags, scooper, bucket with a lid.. you ask us -- we have it! Just no puppy!!

FYI: Randy is increadible! She offered us to take the two of them home for a day and make the decision! But we didn't go for it as tomorrow is church, and that won't leave us that much time with the puppies, and then we'll have to give one back for a week and the other one forever -- how can you do that!!

Again, love your passion! Look forward to more "votes" : )

Tanya


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I vote for the plush puppy, probably because it sounds so much like hush puppy!







Seriously though, in a gsd puppy, mellow is a *very* good thing.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

i'm partial to plush coats- since I have one myself







can't go wrong with either though! can you take both? lol


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I have to say the stock pup! I like the eyes.(But I'm a bit for the challenge. I like my girls to have a bit of spunk as guide dogs! They're much harder to connect with but when you do, you're golden!)
If your looking for a great house dog and companion, go with the plush!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI vote for the plush puppy, probably because it sounds so much like hush puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I got my Lucina. Mellow girl (really, pupresq, she IS!)And she has proven over and over that it was the right decision


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've never had a mellow puppy, my own or foster, but I hear they are really easy to raise! And the people across the street have a terrier mix puppy and she is not mellow and let me tell you, those little teeth hurt! She's only 4 months and 22 pounds and she's humping Rafi, knocking over their grandchildren, shredding their shoes while they walk, etc.! So mellow is definitely good...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I vote for the plush since Randy made the point about the nerves. 

One more week!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable! Very hard decision, I have a stock coat as well as a plush/long hair...so I think you should take them both! Ha!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

My vote is for the plush with what the breeder is saying. Marley is full of energy and needs walked 4 times a day plus play time and training time. Definitely a handful!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Having two over-haired GSDs, I do like a long full coat BUT I like what I hear about the stock coat's personality. And I wouldn't characterize it as "weak nerved"... maybe a "hard" pup but doesn't sound like "weak nerves"...

But then go read Clothier and you'll work to remove the phrase "weak nerved" from your vocabulary along with "dominant" and "submissive."


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think you are sold on the PLUSh already LOL I like him something in his face


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Plush! It may be a possibility that my Diesel is a plush and he fits that description exactly. Everyone that has met him is just in awe with how calm, easy going, and intelligent he is for such a young puppy.

Good luck!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

They are both adorable. What a hard decision to make. I like them both!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Depends on your plans!!! Both pups obviously have good nerves, with the plush exhibiting more behavior to solidify that judgement apparently....if you are not competiton oriented, then the plush may suit you better than the stock. If you want to compete in schutzhund and show, then the stock might be a better choice! Either way, both look like nice happy solid pups!

Lee


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for your kind and thoughtful posts! We greatly enjoyed reading and re-reading them!

You are right -- both have strong nerves -- out of the 6 boys, these two are very much alike, even with they both play with the same toy while others groul and fight, they just are at the same toy, doing their business!

By the way, we do plan to participate in SchH, but more for his fun rather than a sport! 

We already talked to Randy when to start bringing him there and are planning to start introducing when he is 11 weeks or so, just for a tour..

The most important things is to get a "pet" so our kitties have a great and loving brother, and we have a loving, kind, goofy "monster" to help him become the best he can be!

Unless things change by next Saturday, we are going with the plush puppy! He also reminds us of our kitty Lovebug! Same layed back attitude! Thank you, everyone! I do pray the other one will get a great home and I have hight hopes he will!

I'll let you know next Saturday!

Tanya


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you're not going to show him take the plush. is the plush coat puppy cheaper than the stock coat??? good luck wth your new puppy.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

No, not cheaper -- same price. 

And I cannot see why they should be cheaper. He won't be shown or breed. How many owners do that anyway?

In the rest, we are choosing on temparament and he have a very promising one. 

As for the looks, he will be exactly same gorgeous self as his stock brother, only gorgeous with a different flare : )

Tanya


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

So glad you are going with the plush...


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you, Danielle, we are!

We made the choice, and let Randy know Monday! 

He will be tatood either today or Friday!

So Saturday we are just going to pick him up -- I am doing my best not to count hours but enjoy every second of life while waiting!

His crates are all set up, his toys are waiting for him, his food..

I think kitties know that their brother is coming as they are particularly happy, playful and affectionate!

There have been living with puppy smells for 3 weeks...

Tanya


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Plush.............


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

MaggieRoseLee,

Our choice was purely based on him having the strongest nerves, and nothing to do with him being totally lovable, and gorgeous and adorable!

You believe me, don't you?

Tanya


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I think you made a good decision being that this is your first GSD in the home with cats??? I think laid back is better in this case. Like I said I have a plush coat and a sable stock coat. Man is our sable pup ALOT of work but then again she has alot more DDR/East German lines in her than Kahn. So I think that makes a huge difference too.. just glad we are now seasoned dog owners and especially GSD owners. If we would have gotten Bella our lil sable first we would have been over our heads. However Kahn can be turned on too.. as far as ScH goes. He is in the midst of doing protection work right now so dont let that calm laid back attitude fool you. They will work hard for you too! 
Its a male your getting correct?? 
Well good luck.. post MANY pictures becuase they grow up soooo fast!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

They are both darling and the plushies remind me of bid teddy bears. My plushie, Max, is THE sweetest lovey boy too. 

Can't wait for pics on saturday!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

When waiting for a new puppy it is hard to think of much else! Last year when waiting for our new pup to come home I would be having a conversation with someone and have to ask them to repeat what they said because I would only hear half of what they said while I was thinking "puppy, puppy, puppy". Any name yet?


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for asking about the name!

The name will be Xargos -- it's Argos in the "X" litter : )

Not yet sure if we will use Argos or actually Xargos as the call name...

Tranya


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: caviewNo, not cheaper -- same price.
> 
> And I cannot see why they should be cheaper. He won't be shown or breed. How many owners do that anyway?
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Xargo come. Xargo, nice name. when you pronounce it, is it with a "Z" sound?


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

DoggieDad, 

Yes, it's be with a "Z" -- just like Xavier!

Xargo is also very nice! Thank you!! We'll need to play with it ..

Tanya


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

ok, I guess I'm really uninformed. What is a plushie or a coatie?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: caviewDoggieDad,
> 
> Yes, it's be with a "Z" -- just like Xavier!
> 
> ...


i meant "Xargos".


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: animalzoneok, I guess I'm really uninformed. What is a plushie or a coatie?


 longer hair/more hair then a stock coat.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when is Xargos coming home? don't forget to puppy proof the house.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

DoggieDad, 

Saturday is the day!

Very good point! Please let me know if think we are missing anything:

We did our best to puppy proof. Here are a number of things we did: kitty litterboxes are all covered; cat food is out of reach; two creates inside the house and one for the SUV; playpen arrived today and will be set up tomorrow; poop area outside set up with the covered bucket and scoop; kongs, etc. is all set up to be stuffed tomorrow; collar and 4 feet leash (to tie him to us) is bought, as well as the 6 feet leash for walking in the backyard; I am aware that electric cords are not out of his reach, but the only time he will be out of his crate will be when he is either supervised by us or tied to us.

I work from home (with visit to the office once every other week), but I'm taking a lot of time off (have a lot of vacation time accumulated), so that the whole Thanksgiving week I'll be not working, and then two weeks in December -- the rest working from home with only up to 3 hours outtings at a time...

Read up on the common food that can be poisonoous; made a note to watch how we eat chocolate (not to leave them out, but only take it out and eat right away); agreed to change what we do with bones -- trash compactor instead of garbage.

Anything else?

It's getting closer!!

Tanya


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

One thing to caution you - even though it is wonderful you have fixed your schedule to be at home with the new pup so much....put him in the crate regularly every day for several hours !!!! Set a pattern now so it is not a culture shock to him when you do go away for the day...

Sounds like you are all set otherwise!

Good Luck!

Lee


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you, Lee, very good and fair point!

I'll be be aware and doing it! 

I'll do my best not to overwhelm him, but help him settle down comfortably...

FYI: I'll be splitting time between him an kitties : )

Tanya


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i removed everything from the bottom cabinets that could be harmfull. even though they have doors i didn't take any chances. when i brought my boy home at 9 weeks old we were off from work for a month. it was nice having the time to put in with a new puppy. our neighbors helped out alot when we were not home. just keep your eye on your puppy and he should be fine. my puppy decided his favorite place was under a desk that had all sort of wires and plug-ins. he would go under there and lay on top of everything. i would reach under and pull him out. two minutes later he's under there again. this went on for awhile. i don't think i taught him to stay away from being under the table. he got so big he couldn't fit, LoL.

having your puppy attached to you is a good idea. we didn't do that and our puppy had full run of the house from day one. we were home so kept him in veiw at all times. i didn't trust him in a room alone. our house is small so it was easy to watch him.

with you being home your dog is going to be so easy to train. my puppy was home for 15 minutes and outside we go to start house breaking. he was outside every 15 minutes for awhile. then every 1/2 hour, every 45 minutes, every hour and so on. during the night one of us got up every 2 hours to let him out. it took 10 days to house break him. 

to crate train him we put him in his crate for 10 to 15 minutes at a time. we did this 4 to 6 times a day. when we first did this we would put him in his crate and make ourselves visible. we would talk, make noise, rattle pots or whatever so he knew we were there. my thinking was i was getting him use to the crate when we were home. at some point we would put him in his crate and leave the room and make noise. then would leave the room and be silent. we worked our way into crating him and leaving the house. we would crate him and stand outside for 15 minutes or and then come in. when we entered the house we didn't let him out immediately. we would mill around and then let him out. we also didn't speak to him or make a fuss over him when we entered the house. everytime i put him in his crate i would say "go to your crate" even though i was putting him in there. at some point i was able to say "go to your crate" and in he would go. we never used his crate as a correction. after a while he started going in and out of it on his own, sometimes to play with his toys sometimes to nap.

i think we were lucky when it came to crate training. his first night home he only whinned and barked for 45 minutes. the second night he whinned and barked for only a 1/2 hour and the third night he made some noise for 15 minutes or so. the fourth night on, silence.

make sure you post after the puppy is home on Saturday. let the Shepherding begin!!!!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

DoggieDad,

Thank you -- all the details are very helpful!

You do love and treasure him so very much! You made me so happy just reading your post : )

"Let the Shepherding begin!!!!! "

YES!!! That is such a good way to put it -- life changing experience... a blessing and a gift beyond measure and comprehension!

We are in awe of what is to come!

Tomorrow...

Tanya


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Heya.. I just realized you got Xargo yesterday. Let us know how he is doing!? and how is he with the kitties and vice versa? I know he is prolly alot of work and the first few days are always the worst when it comes to the crying and the whole taking him out to potty like every 3 hours .. boy do i know.. was just there a few months ago! and TRY to get some rest.. haha.
cant wait to see some pictures!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for asking!!

Posted under pictures -- complete with kitty pictures : )

Tanya


----------

